# Blaupunkt Santa Cruz MP36



## xor (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I just bought a car and it came with the Blaupunkt Santa Cruz MP36.
I don't really like it.

This might be a dumb question, but is the unit to which it clips on compatible with other blaupunkt control panels ?
I realize it can't increase functionality by swapping control panels, but i was hoping that I could clips on a nicer one 

There is also another small problem which i think can be easily fixed.
It doesn't turn off when i turn off the car.
Can this be fixed using the wiring in the back ? 

Thx for your input.


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

First off most decks do not have interchangeable face plates although I have seen jvc do it before, I am unsure if blaupunkt would allow this. Secondly is your vehicle German or GM if so you may need a module for switched accy to work or you can run your own switched accy from Ignition.


----------

